# What would your pay have to be to do this



## Ronnieg32 (Sep 10, 2017)

This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

$500


----------



## Sethticles (Sep 21, 2017)

300$ maybe a little more


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


$400


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


I'll do it for $399.99

Are you in need of a ride?

Where and when should I pick you up?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'll do it for $399.99
> 
> Are you in need of a ride?
> 
> Where and when should I pick you up?


Please note : driver does not carry change.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


Depends on many factors:

Time of day/night
Terrain( desert, mountain pass, cliffs, etc)
Location (major city or remote location)
Music selection (me or the pax)

I would probably do it for free just for the adventure.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Local Limo Service Rates (Basic Vehicles):
Company #1 - $25/Hour + $0.55/Mile
Company #2 - $50/Hour
Got those rates from a regular Pax I drive to his work.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I would for $400 range.....if it were back and forth without three hours of wait, $325-350


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Yep I say 300-400 depending on tolls.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I cant compete with low ball ant..
3 hours drive = $180
3 hours wait = $150
3 hours drive back = 180
Total = $510 + tips.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Depends on many factors:
> 
> Time of day/night
> Terrain( desert, mountain pass, cliffs, etc)
> ...


You'll do it for free? Great, I need a ride from LA to San Fran - are you up for the adventure? It'll be fun!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You'll do it for free? Great, I need a ride from LA to San Fran - are you up for the adventure? It'll be fun!


Sure, make it a pool and I am set.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You'll do it for free? Great, I need a ride from LA to San Fran - are you up for the adventure? It'll be fun!


Pick me up on the way to SF for an additional pickup fee.

The 3 of us can go get a great lunch with all the money saved on that ride.



Ribak said:


> Sure, make it a pool and I am set.


See my post above.

It's done!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pick me up on the way to SF for an additional pickup fee.
> 
> The 3 of us can go get a great lunch with all the money saved on that ride.
> 
> ...


If you swing over 2500 miles this way, I insist that you take the 4.10 minimum.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

free

all the good numbers were taken, so i choose to do for free. pax just have to give me a hug at the end


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Here's how I would book this for my suburban.

Hourly As Directed 7.67 hrs X $75/hr = $575.25
Fuel Charge (Any Trip over 50 miles should include this) +15% = $86.29
Driver Gratuity (Calculated before fuel charge) +20% = $115.05
Total Fare = $776.59

It's been awhile since I've gotten one of these but I use to run people from Houston to Lake Charles casinos quit a bit.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pick me up on the way to SF for an additional pickup fee.
> 
> The 3 of us can go get a great lunch with all the money saved on that ride.
> 
> ...


In the spirit of saving, I hear McD's has some decent sandwiches for $1 each. Make it the McD's Pool Express (tip is included!).


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

399.98....lowest bidder


----------



## Mike Brothers (May 12, 2016)

Lol these numbers remind me of when you'd ask a straight guy how much money it would take to blow a guy and they blurt out "$10 million!!!!" Just to assure everyone how masculine they are. 

You want 6-700 dollars for an 8 hour work day? Are you a surgeon now?


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mike Brothers said:


> Lol these numbers remind me of when you'd ask a straight guy how much money it would take to blow a guy and they blurt out "$10 million!!!!" Just to assure everyone how masculine they are.
> 
> You want 6-700 dollars for an 8 hour work day? Are you a surgeon now?


Surgeons make anywhere from $5,000 to $150,000 per day.

Independent drivers (business owners) can earn $300-$600 per day on average depending on market, but when you take out all of the expenses, city taxes, self employment taxes, and time invested (90+ hours per week for most), it's still amounts to less than a six figure income depending on market, but even the drivers who do make six figures tend to work in areas with high cost of living so they're still not getting ahead of the "Jones" so to speak. Certainly not on the same scale as surgeons.

Personally, I pump about 70 hours a week into my business and If I make $2000 I'm happy with it because after you take out all of the shit I have to pay to the city, state, feds, local taxi extortionists, ad-valorem taxes, insurance, banks, lawyers then I'm lucky enough if I have enough money to buy a whopper from Burger King off the dollar menu.

So, while $600/day may seem like a lot to you. It doesn't amount to very much in the end for most of us small business owners.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I got Transporter @ $776.59, I got Joshin Reno @ $500, I got Cableguynoe @ $400. Do I here any more bids? Anymore? Going once, going twice, sooooooooo. Now I got Julescase @ $399.99, now Juggola 9er comes in with $399.98. I got $399.98 going once, $399.98 going twice, $399.98. New lower bid by Gwoae between $300-$400 depending on tolls. First time I've ever heard of an auction bid with a stipulation on it. I got Sethticles coming in at a solid $300. I got $300, I got $300 any more bids?

I wonder if I should tell Sethticles that his bid is cheaper than Uber? Nahhhhhhhh. We will keep this bidding open for 2 more days just to see if we can get to a sub $200 bid.



Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


A fair price would be $1.60/mile and $20/hr for the 3 hour wait time. Total $540.
Now, rider should expect vehicle to be licensed in the state for commercial transportation and a $1 million commercial insurance policy.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> 399.98....lowest bidder


$399.76



Cableguynoe said:


> Please note : driver does not carry change.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Pawtism said:


> $399.76


$399.00...8>)


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> $399.00...8>)


I mean yeah.. Rakos is cheaper, but do you want to have poo thrown at you the whole trip to save 76 cents?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> I mean yeah.. Rakos is cheaper, but do you want to have poo thrown at you the whole trip to save 76 cents?


That depends on what he ate the night before...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


I'd want $350 ( for me, not for Uber ).



Mike Brothers said:


> Lol these numbers remind me of when you'd ask a straight guy how much money it would take to blow a guy and they blurt out "$10 million!!!!" Just to assure everyone how masculine they are.
> 
> You want 6-700 dollars for an 8 hour work day? Are you a surgeon now?


I used to be a wedding photographer, I got $2,000 - $4000 for 8 hours work.

Here's what you are not considering, if you are in business for yourself, given the high cost of doing business, a $1000 a day is perfectly within the boundaries of what is an acceptable charge, and I charged thrice that, and got it without a blink.

A surgeon, though a highly skilled one, is an employee, big difference, so you really can't make the comparison.

PS, for those who might ask, I have back problems, can't stand up for more than an hour or too, so I can't shoot weddings anymore.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I got Transporter @ $776.59, I got Joshin Reno @ $500, I got Cableguynoe @ $400. Do I here any more bids? Anymore? Going once, going twice, sooooooooo. Now I got Julescase @ $399.99, now Juggola 9er comes in with $399.98. I got $399.98 going once, $399.98 going twice, $399.98. New lower bid by Gwoae between $300-$400 depending on tolls. First time I've ever heard of an auction bid with a stipulation on it. I got Sethticles coming in at a solid $300. I got $300, I got $300 any more bids?
> 
> I wonder if I should tell Sethticles that his bid is cheaper than Uber? Nahhhhhhhh. We will keep this bidding open for 2 more days just to see if we can get to a sub $200 bid.
> 
> ...





jgiun1 said:


> $199.99


SOLD!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


300 X .054 cents= $162. that takes care of car Exp. you wait 3 hrs? 180 minutes X 50 cents=$90. so far $ $252 180 minutes up 180 minutes down? 360 minutes X .050=$180?
$180
+252
=$432 minimum? & thats MY cut............................


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Uber says: 300 miles @ .72 = $ 216.00 + 460 minutes @ .11 = 50.6 for a total of $266.6 (since a cash ride, no fees).


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


A Uber guy last week took a guy from Saddle River NJ to Schenectady NY, 137 miles each way? didn't wait for the guy.Uber didn't pay for his tolls"He's fighting for tolls" Uber gave him $112? The guy DID NOT TIP? true story.................. so it goes,JMO His total time was about 4 1/2 hrs? PSPS the guuys about to work for a high end Limo co,to see if its better$$$ JMO


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Based on Time & Miles that amount ($112) does not sound correct?
Even in a Market with lessor rates the math does not add up?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mike Brothers said:


> Lol these numbers remind me of when you'd ask a straight guy how much money it would take to blow a guy and they blurt out "$10 million!!!!" Just to assure everyone how masculine they are.
> 
> You want 6-700 dollars for an 8 hour work day? Are you a surgeon now?


Actually, yes I am!
A surgeon of the steering wheel


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

The thing is your not going to get runs like this all that often so why even take it at all? I guess if the pax included a $100+ tip and a waiting time charged and all paid up front then maybe. The lowest I would take is $500 here in Boston. The sad part is a lot of drivers would take this for so much less.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> Based on Time & Miles that amount ($112) does not sound correct?
> Even in a Market with lessor rates the math does not add up?
> 
> View attachment 207185


Posted by a guy in westchester/rockland uber forum.,title, Long ride and now i have to fight for the toll post by 2savage,posted monday at 7:16AM


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> Posted by a guy in westchester/rockland uber forum.,title, Long ride and now i have to fight for the toll post by 2savage,posted monday at 7:16AM


Checked it out. Sorry I thought you were talking about a Round Trip Fare.
ALWAYS negotiate upfront for a "return fee" or don't take the trip IMHO.










https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> Checked it out. Sorry I thought you were talking about a Round Trip Fare.
> ALWAYS negotiate upfront for a "return fee" or don't take the trip IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 207201
> ...


A taxi co , off the bat would say,hmm, i'm traveling x miles, they'll give you a # then they'll say + tolls & Tips,Each way,because you have to get back to your base, Uber plays these games,hoping a newer driver forgets, those tolls should be built into Uber's pricing,so you don't have to negotiate with customer/Pax same with long distant p/u's say your 15 minutes & say 7 miles from Uber Pax, location,Uber for the most part, doesn't care,Ubers whole deal, is most new drivers take 1-3 months for them to wise up, thats why Uber has such a Massive turn over, having said that,Uber flat out does not care,we are a #,simple as that,JMO Happy Ubering,jmo


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> A taxi co , off the bat would say,hmm, i'm traveling x miles, they'll give you a # then they'll say + tolls & Tips,Each way,because you have to get back to your base, Uber plays these games,hoping a newer driver forgets, those tolls should be built into Uber's pricing,so you don't have to negotiate with customer/Pax same with long distant p/u's say your 15 minutes & say 7 miles from Uber Pax, location,Uber for the most part, doesn't care,Ubers whole deal, is most new drivers take 1-3 months for them to wise up, thats why Uber has such a Massive turn over, having said that,Uber flat out does not care,we are a #,simple as that,JMO Happy Ubering,jmo





ÜberKraut said:


> Local Limo Service Rates (Basic Vehicles):
> Company #1 - $25/Hour + $0.55/Mile
> Company #2 - $50/Hour
> Got those rates from a regular Pax I drive to his work.


Honestly a Local "Limo (Basic Car) Service" is better suited for this market.
They've got the proper insurance and the one(s) near me uses nice newer Lincolns.
Uber for trips > 1 Hour or so are not profitable in my market/XL vehicle.
I've turned down a number of trips to JFK and referred them to the local limo service.
Mostly international students going home that aren't going to tip to boot. 
A Bus/Train would be another option for them.
OFW... Dumb Ants will do some crazy things! IDK?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


I have a private client who I drive with a similar schedule. 
Pays me $300 cash and buys both lunch & dinner. Works fine for me.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> I have a private client who I drive with a similar schedule.
> Pays me $300 cash and buys both lunch & dinner. Works fine for me.


Is Kim Jung-un a big tipper? 
He's been known to shoot people that displease him.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Is Kim Jung-un a big tipper?
> He's been known to shoot people that displease him.


How dare you insult The Dear Leader!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Is Kim Jung-un a big tipper?
> He's been known to shoot people that displease him.


He doesn't one star, he one shots.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I’ll do it for $450.


If it’s drug deal then $4500


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> I have a private client who I drive with a similar schedule.
> Pays me $300 cash and buys both lunch & dinner. Works fine for me.


Do you ever drive through the DMZ zone?



ÜberKraut said:


> Honestly a Local "Limo (Basic Car) Service" is better suited for this market.
> They've got the proper insurance and the one(s) near me uses nice newer Lincolns.
> Uber for trips > 1 Hour or so are not profitable in my market/XL vehicle.
> I've turned down a number of trips to JFK and referred them to the local limo service.
> ...


I remember a fews yrs ago,before Uber started to SLASH rates,you made some good $$,most guys around back then,cry,when we see what were making now,JMO


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Do you ever drive through the DMZ zone?
> 
> I remember a fews yrs ago,before Uber started to SLASH rates,you made some good $$,most guys around back then,cry,when we see what were making now,JMO


The Dear Leader has forbidden travel towards the Infidels in the south.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> The Dear Leader has forbidden travel towards the Infidels in the south.


Dear leader sent his sister to placate the infidels.
I'd need a closer look, but she "could" be a MILF!? 
Probably into some kinky bondage $#!+ though?


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

Breakdown would be;

$200 for the day
$350 for the mileage
$25 Misc Food Costs
$45 Fuel Surcharge
$620 Total

Plus sales tax


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mike Brothers said:


> Lol these numbers remind me of when you'd ask a straight guy how much money it would take to blow a guy and they blurt out "$10 million!!!!" Just to assure everyone how masculine they are.


What do you charge?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


Man, if your destination is a heroine factory in Baja I would have to charge a lot, and you would have to include both a mariachi band and a cute little seniorita who can hat dance. But that just stands to reason.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Bozzy said:


> Breakdown would be;
> 
> $200 for the day
> $350 for the mileage
> ...


Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Just wondering,are you driving a MACK truck? asking for a friend,jmo


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Just wondering,are you driving a MACK truck? asking for a friend,jmo


I drive a BMW (see avatar picture)

Luxury comes at a price.

I should also mention I drive in one of the highest fare charge cities in The States.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Honestly, I think you all are crazy or not being honest with yourself. On a trip like that you are not going to find a pax going back to your destination, so you're either driving back for nothing or using DF which has a short mileage limit, and even if it was unlimited it isn't great. So you deadhead back. You have saved yourself 3 hours. That means if you got $180 for the trip there, you'd need to average $60/hr to break even! That's obviously not happening.

What I'd do is try to strike a cash deal. Pay me what uber is charging and toss me like $30 in advance so that if you don't show up I got something for my time. During that waiting period you can uber and be sure you have enough time to make it back to pick up pax. I can't believe these responses...



Mike Brothers said:


> Lol these numbers remind me of when you'd ask a straight guy how much money it would take to blow a guy and they blurt out "$10 million!!!!" Just to assure everyone how masculine they are.
> 
> You want 6-700 dollars for an 8 hour work day? Are you a surgeon now?


Hahahaha. Seriously!!! Great analogy, btw. If it were cash in front of me my number would be quite low. I mean, I think if they let me get drunk first I'd do it for like a shade under $10k. Provided the proper discretion.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hans GrUber said:


> I can't believe these responses...


All our charters are paid up front with gratuity at the end. Never have to worry if the pax is meeting me after the game or after the concert. If the pax is not there by designated time (allowance for OT, extra innings etc for sporting events) he gets one call to confirm more time. If pax fails to answer in reasonable amount of time they find another ride and I keep the entire charter which included the return trip. Been at this gig way too long not to cover my butt.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> All our charters are paid up front with gratuity at the end. Never have to worry if the pax is meeting me after the game or after the concert. If the pax is not there by designated time (allowance for OT, extra innings etc for sporting events) he gets one call to confirm more time. If pax fails to answer in reasonable amount of time they find another ride and I keep the entire charter which included the return trip. Been at this gig way too long not to cover my butt.


I had a charter during the cardinals v cowboys game. $300 round trip from the W. I didn't get payment upfront. Other drivers in the Carl's Jr were chiding me. But I was good, the lady wasn't allowed to take her LV handbag in so she left it with me. They were definitely coming back. I had some major collateral.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FXService said:


> I had a charter from the W.


When you pull someone out of the W for a MNF game than you have a pretty safe bet. People that stay at the W usually don't quibble about pricing and want their charter back to Scottsdale ASAP.

You're usually safe with charters when you pick them up from their home or a 4 star resort. It's the charters from the bars that you really have to worry about. When a group of guys come out of a bar and say they'll pay you $300 for being their driver for the rest of the night. Get the money up front and always set a definite time frame. You don't want these clowns dragging you to the casino and making you wait till 8am.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


Did the same exact trip for $285. It was 410 miles. Didn't asked for a tip and was never tipped. Guy wanted to go further up to destin because lyft only allowed him to order that far. If it wasn't on the books I would do it for $350.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

On the books that'd be about $300 here and I'd take it. Off the books maybe like $350 since their on the books price is around $380.

I don't understand the high estimates, unless yall is running black cars or plus. This isn't an 8 hour work day. This is a couple of hours of work followed by a nice siesta and then a couple more hours of work. Even if you calculated it as a 7:40 work day it still adds up to around $40/hour with very few dead miles. Who's consistently pulling $40/hour or >$300/day as an x driver? I know that ain't happening in my market.


----------



## txdrvr (Jan 8, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> Local Limo Service Rates (Basic Vehicles):
> Company #1 - $25/Hour + $0.55/Mile
> Company #2 - $50/Hour
> Got those rates from a regular Pax I drive to his work.


Curious how you got the reg Pax gig?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nobody makes $40 an hour on a 12 hour shift here in chicago. We are driving for what they pay us. If we could be doing higher paying jobs we wouldn' be driving uber. Ide be happy to do that run for base x rates. As a matter of fact ide be driving during the downtime if i could. When the job was done,I would be happy to do it again that day.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

txdrvr said:


> Curious how you got the reg Pax gig?


Hershey PA is a small town. 
I run into the same folks all the time.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ÜberKraut said:


> Heeshey PA is a small town.
> I run into the same folks all the time.


Sounds like Key West...8>)


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Sounds like Key West...8>)


LOL - Chocolate Avenue is NOTHING like Duval Street!!!
Then again, not many places are like Key Weird/Duval Street?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


300 miles at fifty cents an hour is $150
Three hours time at $20 per hour is $60
I would start negotiations at $210 and would not go lower than $160.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> I mean yeah.. Rakos is cheaper, but do you want to have poo thrown at you the whole trip to save 76 cents?


Of course not, but if he would throw it at other cars? That's worth more $!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Of course not, but if he would throw it at other cars? That's worth more $!


Yeah, watching him throw it at other cars would be worth taking the ride altogether. 

Hey, maybe I do need a service monkey instead.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Yeah, watching him throw it at other cars would be worth taking the ride altogether.
> 
> Hey, maybe I do need a service monkey instead.


You could train it to walk the dog for you when s/he has to "go".


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You could train it to walk the dog for you when s/he has to "go".


There we go, maybe my service dog needs a service monkey.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> $400


You'd do it for likes a hole


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Agent037 said:


> You'd do it for likes a hole


Come again?
Don't try too hard. You'll just look stupid if you do.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.





Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


Forget the 2:20 travel time and the 3 hours wait time. Traffic and other snags will happen and increase both those times.

Figure at least 4 hours wait time

There's no shortage of ants who would do it for pennies on the dollar, but a reasonable minimum would be $700



Mike Brothers said:


> Lol these numbers remind me of when you'd ask a straight guy how much money it would take to blow a guy and they blurt out "$10 million!!!!" Just to assure everyone how masculine they are.
> 
> You want 6-700 dollars for an 8 hour work day? Are you a surgeon now?


Yeah, I wouldn't do it for a penny less than $700. It's a pain in the ass work day.

I'm sure there are plenty of ants who would do it for $200 plus Dollar Menu lunch at McDonald's.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> 300 miles at fifty cents an hour is $150.


So you're going to drive 1 mph?
1 mph for 300 miles is 300 hours,
300 hours at fifty cents an hour is $150.

I bet the rider cancels within 200'.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Agent037 said:


> You'd do it for likes a hole


We all do it for the likes, or we get deactivated. A-holio.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


A select ride in my current for those numbers would come out to $750 paid to driver. Close to 1k paid by rider


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


Why go if you're gonna sit 3 hours when you get there



Mike Brothers said:


> Lol these numbers remind me of when you'd ask a straight guy how much money it would take to blow a guy and they blurt out "$10 million!!!!" Just to assure everyone how masculine they are.
> 
> You want 6-700 dollars for an 8 hour work day? Are you a surgeon now?


Surgeon makes wayyy more. I think 6-700 is very reasonable in this day and age. I made 600$ and more years ago as a hairdresser. Too old for that much work now. For 5 hour days 2 days a week I make about 500$ now moving slower.you need at least 400 a day now for any kind of life


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


Offer $1k, accept $600 if haggled


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


$24.99 + $3.00 tip USD


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


So, did you ever take the ride?


----------



## jalf1982 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


$500 cash, or credit card


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Completely fair and simple would be:

$1 per mile @ 300 miles = $300
plus...
$30/hr wait time @ 3hrs = $90.
Total $300 + $90 = $390

So around $400 would definately be fair.


Now if you say $1.25 per mile then @ 300 miles = $375 plus $90 wait time = $465. Round up to $500.

So between $400 - $500.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I'd do it for a bottle of anything, and a glazed donut. 

To go.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


$300 and let's call it a slow day at the office.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

$350-$600 depending on what car I'm driving


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ribak said:


> I would probably do it for free just for the adventure.


Is this like hookers when they ask for a gift or donation?



Juggalo9er said:


> 399.98....lowest bidder


I will go with the PRICE IS RIGHT strategy and go $1


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

$300 for the mileage and $200 for the time.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Man, if your destination is a heroine factory in Baja I would have to charge a lot, and you would have to include both a mariachi band and a cute little seniorita who can hat dance. But that just stands to reason.


The real money is in the heroine morphine nicotine factories


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

What ever the Uber xl rate is each way plus $20 an hour wait time plus incidentals like tolls and parking fees and if applicable plus lunch for the driver

I've done a Ft Myers Beach to Miami Beach ride 130 miles in an xl and the their cost was over $300.

So $300 over, $300 back, $100 wait and $6.50 tolls and $20 lunch (I like to eat) I'll round it down to $700

Im happy when I drive 300 miles in a day and gross $300 so I'd be willing to negotiate down quite a bit



Mike Brothers said:


> Lol these numbers remind me of when you'd ask a straight guy how much money it would take to blow a guy and they blurt out "$10 million!!!!" Just to assure everyone how masculine they are.
> 
> You want 6-700 dollars for an 8 hour work day? Are you a surgeon now?


You better hope you don't get sick. $800 dosent buy much of a surgeons time
My knee surgery cost over $30000 and the guy had six of us lined up that day


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Is this like hookers when they ask for a gift or donation?
> 
> I will go with the PRICE IS RIGHT strategy and go $1


.99


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Ronnieg32 said:


> This is purely hypothetical for the purposes of Uber, but I'd be curious to know how much money you would accept to do this. You are set to drive 2 hours and 20 minutes to your destination (150 miles) and then you have to wait three hours before you can leave to come back home. What's the minimum you would want to do this and/or what number would say is very reasonable to do this? Total time: 7 hours 4o minutes and 300 miles.


Depends on traffic. Assuming light traffic:

Drive out: $124
Wait: $90
Drive back: $124
TOTAL: $338

Expenses: 75
Net Profit: 263 ($34/hour)

Obviously LA base rates for the drive, so traffic would have to be light or a good HOV lane. Since it is a round trip, there is no deadmile issue. If the traffic is worse and time would in reasonable substantially, increase the cost


----------

